# Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

*Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Und schon kommt die nächste Apple News des Tages:

Apple erhält ein Valentinstagsgeschenk vom US Patentamt: ein Patent auf das Aussehen eines dünnen Notebooks wurde Apple anerkannt. 
Das Patent D654,072 bezieht sich auf das Design eines elektronischen Geräts, wie es auf den dazugehörigen Bildern zu finden ist (siehe unten).
Das Macbook Air wird zwar nicht namentlich erwähnt, jedoch deuten die Zeichnungen eindeutig auf das dünne Notebook hin. Offensichtlich möchte Apple damit die Ultrabook Konkurrenz effektiv bekämpfen. 

Bereits ein Tag bevor das Patent erteilt wurde hat Apple seinen Lieferanten Pegatron mit Auftragsentzug gedroht, falls dieser die Produktion von Asus Zenbooks nicht einstelle. 


Die oben erwähnten Zeichnungen zeigen grundrisse eines dünnen Notebooks, allerdings sehr vage und abstrakt, sodass fast alle Ultrabooks und viele anderen Notebooks betroffen sein können: 
http://www.patentlyapple.com/.a/6a0120a5580826970c0163015fc1ab970d-800wi


Quellen:
US Patentamt
Patently Apple (weiter unten)
tweaker.net (mehr Bilder)
tuaw.com


----------



## Hideout (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Klagen, Patente, Drohungen.. ist mir richtig sympathisch der Verein 
Haben die so Angst vor der Konkurrenz oder einfach nur paranoia?


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Oh ja die nächste Runde im Patenschlamschlachtschtreit möge beginnen. Also ich werde mir das Samsung Note Series 9 so schnell wie möglich holen, bevor es wie bei dem Galaxy Tab 10.1 ausartet. Ich weiss nicht wo das enden soll, aber leider ist das gängige Praxis, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, das alle Augen auf Apple sind.

PS: Danke für die News Iceananas


----------



## lunar19 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Wenns ein Fussballspeil wär, wär ich (fast) immer gegen Apple und die Justiz... Warum kriegt man auf ein dünnes Notebook ein Patent, warum bitte?


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ja das ist eine gute Frage, aber es geht nicht direckt um die Maße des Laptops, sondern wie dieses erreicht werden und was man dazu genau Designtechnisch machen muss. Wenn es einfach um das Dünnsein gehen würde, wäre Dell mit dem Adamo XPS vor Apple da gewesen. Interresant zu wissen wie das Patenrecht gestrickt ist. Wo sind unsere Juristen im PCGHX??????


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Meines Wissen gab es vor dem Air kein NB das so dünn war, dann wäre das Patent gerecht.


----------



## Dark Messiah (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

ich versteh auch nicht, wie man für etwas so allgemein gehaltenes das patentrecht bekommen kann...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Die Frage sollte lauten, warum man auf so eine nichtssagende Zeichnung ein Patentrecht vergibt. Ich lass mir jetzt auch den Kreis patentieren... Solche Saftsäcke, gut das sowas nicht in Deutschland möglich ist aber in dem korrupten USA schon.

@turbosnake

Na ja in wirklichkeit ist es ja gar nicht so dünn, es verjüngt sich nur extrem nach außen hin.


----------



## totovo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Völlig unsinnig auf eine gängige Äußere Form die es in tausendfacher ausführung gibt ein Patent zu erteilen. 
Sicher ist das relativ gängige Praxis unter großen Firmen, nur treibt es Apple echt auf die Spitze.
Das ist ja fast so, als würde sich Mercedes das Kabrio patentieren lassen und dann alle anderen Hersteller verklagen!

Und die Sache mit dem drohen...
hoffentlich ist ASUS schlau und klagt, Drohung gegnüber eines Lieferanten andere Konkurenten nicht mehr zu beliefern ist nämlich ganz üble Wettbewerbsverzerrung!

Ich hoffe Apple kommt damit nicht auch noch durch, dann können sie ja praktisch gegen alle Ultrabooks klagen und sich so ein Monopol verschaffen, was wiederum Unlautererwettbewerb ist!
Nur weil ihre Produkte anscheinend nicht gut genug sind um am Markt zu bestehen...

mfg

edit:

@ *turbosnake*

Im deutschen Patentrecht ist es so, und das ist auch das vernünftigste, dass man ein Patent auf etwas nur erhalten kann, wenn man es noch nicht der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert hat. Bzw. das Produkt nicht schon seit mehreren Jahren und mehreren Generationen am Markt ist...
Das ist einfach nur Dumm

Wie war das mit dem ersten Auto?


----------



## AeroX (16. Februar 2012)

Komisch das solche Patente in den USA genehmigt werden. Darf Apple ja fast froh sein das sie dort ihre Patente beantragen, woanders werden die hoff ich nicht so leichtfertig vergeben. 

MfG


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

@ turbosnake. Stimmt nicht, dass das MacBook Air das dünnste war, Es war ein von HP und Mitsubishi entwickeltes Notebook Namens Pedion (18mm bei geschlossenen Display), es ist aus 1998!

Somit war Apple nur zweiter und Sony hat schon 2005 ein nur 1mm dickeres Notebook auf den Markt gebracht. Also kann es beim besten willen nicht die Dicke eines Gerätes sein, sonder Unibody mit Ecken und Kanten, halt die Designelemente. 

Mein Gott dann sollen sie entweder Apple zahlen, Gegenklagen, den Anwalt bestechen oder es machen wie Samsung: Einfach eine kleine Änderung und gut ist. Damit unstelle ich nicht das alle bei Apple apkupfern 



*Hier noch ein Bild zum Sony aus dem Jahre 2004! *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: ZDNet.UK
Link: http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/i/z/rv/2004/09/vaio-x505-i1.gif

*Hier der Pedion von 1998*!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ All: Leider spielt es keine Rolle wer zuerst ein dünneres hatte, sonder wer als erstes ein Patent daruf angemeldet hat. Folglich, wenn keiner vorher da war, hat Apple das Patent. Eines muss Apple lassen, die sind was Patente angeht sehr gründlich.


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> PS: Danke für die News Iceananas


 
immer gerne 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte lauten, warum man auf so eine nichtssagende Zeichnung ein Patentrecht vergibt. Ich lass mir jetzt auch den Kreis patentieren...


 
Das frage ich mich allerdings auch. Auf den Zeichungen ist eigentlich nur ein rechteckiges Gerät zu sehen, ich sehe da keine besonderen Merkmale, die dieses Design einmalig aussehen lassen.

Das Asus Zenbook sieht dem MBA aber zugegebenermaßen schon recht ähnlich, sogar das keilförmige Gehäuse hat man gleich übernommen. 
Aber man bedenke, dass das erste Macbook auch aussah wie jedes andere Notebook auch.


----------



## ich558 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ist doch Apples gutes Recht. Wenn die anderen Herseller es verschalfen oder für unnötog halten auf dünne Notebooks ein Patent anzumelden sind sie doch selbst schuld. Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass Apple Recht bekommen hat. Insofern wird wohl was wahren dran sein am Patent.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

@CruSaDer1981 
Das wusst ich nicht, also nichts neues und deswegen nicht Patent würdig.


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



ich558 schrieb:


> Ist doch Apples gutes Recht. Wenn die anderen Herseller es verschalfen oder für unnötog halten auf dünne Notebooks ein Patent anzumelden sind sie doch selbst schuld. Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass Apple Recht bekommen hat. Insofern wird wohl was wahren dran sein am Patent.


 
Wahrscheinlich ist der Grund dafür ein MB- Air auf dem der Richter seine Urteilsbegründung geschrieben hat, den ein Unbekannter vor dem Prozess vor seinem Haus verloren hat


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



turbosnake schrieb:


> @CruSaDer1981
> Das wusst ich nicht, also nichts neues und deswegen nicht Patent würdig.


 
Aber bekommen haben sie es, weil keiner es vorher angemeldet hatte.


----------



## zøtac (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



ich558 schrieb:


> Ist doch Apples gutes Recht. Wenn die anderen Herseller es verschalfen oder für unnötog halten auf dünne Notebooks ein Patent anzumelden sind sie doch selbst schuld. Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass Apple Recht bekommen hat. Insofern wird wohl was wahren dran sein am Patent.


 Es hat auch noch keiner Autos mit runden Reifen patentiert


----------



## totovo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



ich558 schrieb:


> Ist doch Apples gutes Recht. Wenn die anderen Herseller es verschalfen oder für unnötog halten auf dünne Notebooks ein Patent anzumelden sind sie doch selbst schuld. Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass Apple Recht bekommen hat. Insofern wird wohl was wahren dran sein am Patent.


 
nein ist es nicht!
du kannst doch nichts patentieren, was es schon jahrelang auf dem Markt gibt!
Das ist einfach willkür im amerikanischen Patentrecht. in Deutschland und der EU geht das nicht so leicht!
Das ist Unrecht. hätten sie es patentiert, als sie es rausgebracht haben, dann wäre alles geregelt, aber im Nachhinein etwas zu patentieren, nur weil die konkurenz zu stark geworden ist, ist einfach nur Wettbewerbsverzerrung!

Punkt.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

*@ Zotac*

Etwas iRonie ist dabei oder 

Zum Glück gibt es Dinge, die man nicht pattentieren lassen kann. Ein Auto ohne Reifen ist kein Auto, aber ein Laptop geht auch ohne Unibody und abgerundete/schräg zulaufende Kanten. Es geht wie gesagt nicht um die Dicke, ich kann ich es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Man stelle sich nur vor, was gewesen wäre, wenn Intel den 45nm Prozess, als Größe, patentieren hätte lassen. Selbst wenn für manches ein Patent zugesagt wird, so heisst doch noch lange nicht, das andere Hersteller nicht ähnliche Geräte anbieten dürfen. Da kann ein Patenteinhaber auch nicht sagen, das er dies nicht erlaube, er muss die Lizenz dafür erteilen. 

Beispiele: 

Das Nummernpad auf einem Touchscreen Handy, denn dort gibt es bestimmt ein Patent, aber Lizenzen bekommt man trotzdem. Diese dürfen auch nicht vom Patenteinhaber verweigert werden.

Motorola hat das erste Mobilfunkttelefon auf den Markt gebracht, sie haben auch definitv Patente deswegen, aber trotzdem müssen sie Linzenzen verteilen, weil anders wäre es ein Monopol oder wir würden mit Kabeltrommeln rumlaufen, damit wir auch ja erreichbar sind.

Sony: Habt ihr Sonys Tablets gesehen? Ich finde diese grauenhaft. Ich dachte mir: Mein Gott, was ist das denn für ein Form? Aber jetzt weiss ich es: Keine Probleme mit Apple, weil es sieht dem iPad nicht im geringsten ähnlich.

*@totovo
*
Leider wird vieles aus dem US-Patentrecht im EU-Raum übernommen. Es ist bedauernswert, dass das Patenrecht nicht so ausgelegt ist, das man das Patent demjenigen zugespricht, aus dessen Feder die Erfindung stammt. Also, statt das wir wie viele auf jemanden rumzubaschen, sollten wir mal das Patenrecht überdenken. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich hinter mir eine Spur von von Fünfzigern legen kann und erwarte das keiner diese nimmt  <-blöder Vergleich 

Bitte nicht vergessen:

Eine Anmeldung zum Patent ist nicht kostenlos, sondern je nach Patent auch verdammt teuer. Also Apple investiert Geld und andere die vieleicht die Idee hatten, hatten kein Geld oder waren nicht weitsichtig/habgierig genug um dieses Patent anzumelden. Begreifen kann es leider keiner und das passt perfekt dazu:
_*Only one thing is impossible for God: to find any sense in any copyright law on the planet*_​Mark Twain​


----------



## derP4computer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ich lasse mir das "nicht kaufen" von Apple Produkten patentieren.
Dann muß jeder *freiwillige Verzicht* bei mir mit Lizenzgebühren abgegolten werden.

Man bin ich genial.


----------



## darkycold (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Apple muss ja auch etwas tun, damit sie mit ihren schlechten Produktion, die nur durch ihr Design glänzen auch Geld verdienen.
Und wenn jetzt alle mit den schönen dünnen Dingern ankommen, hat Aplle bis auf den Apfel nichts mehr.

Ich werd mir nichts von diesem Verein kaufen. Das ist meine Meinung!

Hat einer schon nen Patent auf nen USB Kabel?


----------



## ViP94 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Apple-Produkte sehr gefallen. Natürlich sind sie teuer, aber das machen sie durch in "Können" wieder wett.
Und trotzdem würde ich mir kein iPhone oder einen iPod touch (zur Zeit hab ich einen) kaufen, denn ich will ja auch irgendwie zu der Firma stehen können, die das Produkt produziert. Und das kann ich leider nicht mehr, nicht nach all diesen bescheuerten Patenklagen.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



darkycold schrieb:


> Apple muss ja auch etwas tun, damit sie mit ihren schlechten Produktion, die nur durch ihr Design glänzen auch Geld verdienen.
> Und wenn jetzt alle mit den schönen dünnen Dingern ankommen, hat Aplle bis auf den Apfel nichts mehr.
> 
> Ich werd mir nichts von diesem Verein kaufen. Das ist meine Meinung!
> ...




Kommt drauf an wer das Patent auf den USB Anschlus hat
Ich kann halt nichts für den Mercedes E320 pattentieren lassen, ohne die Zustimmung von Mercedes zu erhlaten.

Und halt dich fest mein Freund auch hier meldete Apple im Mai letzten Jahre ein Patent hat und, man glaubt es kaum, es geht einfach um die Form 

Hier der Link zu der News zum USB/Thunderbold-Patent

Quelle: Giga.de
â€¢ Apple-Patent: DÃ¼nneres USB und Thunderbolt â€“ GIGA

Anklicken und staunen!


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Also entschuldigung, aber wo ist hier die Innovation?

Wenn wir uns das Patent ansehen, sehen wir NUR das Design. Da kann ich auch gleich mal zum Patentamt rennen und ein Patent auf 1000-seitige DIN A0 Bücher anmelden, ohne mir Gedanken über die Realisierung gemacht haben zu müssen.

Wo steht denn beispielweise, wie sie die Kühlung in den Griff bekommen?

Wenn Dinge drinstehen, an denen die Ingenieure etwas tüfteln mussten und nicht irgendein Kreativling mal ne Stunde am Zeichenbrett gesessen hat, ok. Aber so?

Und so ganz nebenbei: Wieso kriegt Apple aufeinmal nach mehreren Jahren das Patent zugesprochen, interessanterweise genau dann, wenn Konkurrenz aufkommt?


----------



## bashtey (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Dieser ganze Patentquatsch nervt nur noch.

Und ein Imagegewinn für die Firma mit dem angebissenen Apfel ist das ganze auch nicht..

Die haben meiner Meinung ab dem Zeitpunkt verloren als man meinte sich das "Slide to unlock" patentieren zu lassen... Unfassbar für mich und einfach nur noch peinlich


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Also entschuldigung, aber wo ist hier die Innovation?
> 
> Wenn wir uns das Patent ansehen, sehen wir NUR das Design. Da kann ich auch gleich mal zum Patentamt rennen und ein Patent auf 1000-seitige DIN A0 Bücher anmelden, ohne mir Gedanken über die Realisierung gemacht haben zu müssen.
> 
> ...


 

So lieber Prozessorgenosse 

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend geistiges Eigentum, Apple pattentiert ja nicht direckt Produkte von anderen Herstellern. Nein, sie sehen sich das ganz genau an, machen es etwas besser und lassen es dann pattentieren. Selbst Dinge, die wenig bis garkeinen technischen Aufwand enthalten, kann man pattentieren lassen. Ich glaube sogar, das du deine Buchidee pattentieren lassen kannst, das nötige Kleingeld und eine detaillierte Beschreibung des Pattenantrages vorrausgesetzt. 

Übrigens es gibt kein Patent für die Kühlung, weil es die Apple-Ingeneure es eben nicht in den Griff bekommen haben, zu heiss und viel zu laut 

Und zu guter letzt, ein Patentantrag dauert lange, ungefähr so lange, wie die Konkurenz braucht ein ähnliches Gerät auf den Markt zu bringen


----------



## blackout24 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Apple-Produkte sehr gefallen. Natürlich sind sie teuer, aber das machen sie durch in "Können" wieder wett.


 
Was den für ein "Können"? Da steckt ein i7 drin wie in jedem x-beliebigen Laptop auch. Darauf läuft ein BSD System mit bunter Oberfläche, was du auch Umsonst bekommst in vielfacher Ausführung.

Das UX31 sieht eh viel geiler aus, als das dumme Air.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

CruSaDer1981: Nicht ganz, ich habe einen B3 und du einen G0. Meiner muss auch 1.4V im Idle ertragen 

Jup, es ist geistiges Eigentum. Ich halte es lediglich für nicht schützenswert, auch wenn das amerikanische Patentrecht offensichtlich anderer Meinung ist.
Aber es dauert doch unterschiedlich lange. Was ist denn mit Slide to Unlock, was später als das Macbook Air kam? Ich weiß, dass Steve Jobs schon Ende der 90er mit dem Gedanken gespielt hat, ein solches Gerät zu bauen, aber konkrete Pläne wie solceh Details müssen wohl etwas später entstanden sein.

So, ich bin dann mal mein Buch patentieren. Das erste Werk trägt den Titel "Warum alle doof sind außer ich" und ist von mir verfasst


----------



## HanZ4000 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ich will auch ein Patent, auf ein Holzbrett, auf ein simples Holzbrett.
Jeder, der das Design eines Holzbrettes in sein Produkt einbaut hat mich gefälligst zu fragen und Lizensgebühren zu zahlen!


----------



## Intelfan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Komischer Weise taucht so etwas IMMER genau dann auf, wenn Konkurenz auftaucht.. Wie arm ist Apple eigentlich? Die müssen ja ganz schön Angst vor Konkurenz haben.. Komisch das die immer noch mit so nem Rotz durchkommen. Ich hoffe dieser ganze Verein wird bald mal gebremst. Das ist doch nicht mehr normal..


----------



## PixelSign (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

kann ich nur zu gut verstehen wenn man sich die konkurrenzprodukte anschaut bei denen teilweise details so unglaublich dreist und offensichtlich kopiert werden. wenngleich ich das patent auf ein dünnes notebook völlig übertrieben finde. die definition ist einfach viel zu allgemein.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



PixelSign schrieb:


> kann ich nur zu gut verstehen wenn man sich die konkurrenzprodukte anschaut bei denen teilweise details so unglaublich dreist und offensichtlich kopiert werden. wenngleich ich das patent auf ein dünnes notebook völlig übertrieben finde. die definition ist einfach viel zu allgemein.


 
Ein Paar Beispiele mit Bildern zu nennen wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Lieber ein dickes Notebook als ein Macbook


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Warum kriegt man auf ein dünnes Notebook ein Patent, warum bitte?


Weil man es beantragt und bezahlt. 


Dark Messiah schrieb:


> ich versteh auch nicht, wie man für etwas so allgemein gehaltenes das patentrecht bekommen kann...


Es gibt auch ein Patent auf einen Schneemann. 


totovo schrieb:


> Völlig unsinnig auf eine gängige Äußere Form die es in tausendfacher ausführung gibt ein Patent zu erteilen.
> Sicher ist das relativ gängige Praxis unter großen Firmen, nur treibt es Apple echt auf die Spitze.
> Das ist ja fast so, als würde sich Mercedes das Kabrio patentieren lassen und dann alle anderen Hersteller verklagen!
> 
> ...


Wo sind denn die tausend unterschiedlichen Ultrabooks und wieso sollte ASUS klagen können?
Es ist das gute Recht von jedem, sich seine Fertigungsbetriebe auszusuchen und wenn man ein großer Kunde ist, kann man auch Druck machen. 


Iceananas schrieb:


> immer gerne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Zenbook ist designtechnisch ja fast schon eine Kopie, aber die verlinkte Zeichnung sieht nicht wie ein MacBook Air aus. 


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Grund dafür ein MB- Air auf dem der Richter seine Urteilsbegründung geschrieben hat, den ein Unbekannter vor dem Prozess vor seinem Haus verloren hat


Wieso wird eigentlich immer Apple Bestechung unterstellt? 


zøtac schrieb:


> Es hat auch noch keiner Autos mit runden Reifen patentiert


Bist du dir da sicher?


totovo schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht!
> du kannst doch nichts patentieren, was es schon jahrelang auf dem Markt gibt!
> Das ist einfach willkür im amerikanischen Patentrecht. in Deutschland und der EU geht das nicht so leicht!
> Das ist Unrecht. hätten sie es patentiert, als sie es rausgebracht haben, dann wäre alles geregelt, aber im Nachhinein etwas zu patentieren, nur weil die konkurenz zu stark geworden ist, ist einfach nur Wettbewerbsverzerrung!
> ...


Die Konkurrenz ist mit den Ultrabooks nicht mal annähernd eine Bedrohung und wenn man etwas patentieren lassen will, dauert das schon etwas länger. 


darkycold schrieb:


> Apple muss ja auch etwas tun, damit sie mit ihren schlechten Produktion, die nur durch ihr Design glänzen auch Geld verdienen.
> Und wenn jetzt alle mit den schönen dünnen Dingern ankommen, hat Aplle bis auf den Apfel nichts mehr.
> 
> Ich werd mir nichts von diesem Verein kaufen. Das ist meine Meinung!
> ...


Schlechte Produkte?
Apple ist bei All-in-One PCs führend und bei Notebooks, Tablets und Smartphones vorne mit dabei, auch wenn das manche nicht wahr haben wollen. 


m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Also entschuldigung, aber wo ist hier die Innovation?
> 
> Wenn wir uns das Patent ansehen, sehen wir NUR das Design. Da kann ich auch gleich mal zum Patentamt rennen und ein Patent auf 1000-seitige DIN A0 Bücher anmelden, ohne mir Gedanken über die Realisierung gemacht haben zu müssen.
> 
> ...


Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass man ein Produktdesign in einer Stunde fertig bringt, oder?


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Das Design ist ja schon schick, aber die verbaute Hardware naja, mutige Behauptung dass Applebooks  von anderen Herstellern erreichbar sein soll


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil man es beantragt und bezahlt.
> 
> Es gibt auch ein Patent auf einen Schneemann.
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht, es ist halt wirklich viel Arbeit dahinter 
Aber manche sachen finde ich mitlerweile absurd. Damit meine ich nicht Apple, sondern das US-Patentrecht, welches es erst in dieser Form möglich macht

Auf Runde Autoreifen gibt es definitiv kein Patent, denn andere Optionen sind nicht möglich, jedenfalls würde der Komfort erheblich leiden  

Was viele nicht verstehen, ist das es nicht um die Dicke oder Dünne es Produktes geht sondern, manche geometrische Formen können einfach nicht umgangen werden, es wird nie ein trapezförmigen Monitor geben, genauso wenig wie runde Notebooks, um das Gesamtbild. Das heißt man könnte eine 1:1 Kopie des Iphones anfertigen und es dann an allen Ecken 3mm größer machen und schon braucht man nichts mehr zu befürchten, doch trifft dies zum glück nicht zu.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum das viele nicht verstehen, andere Unternehmen lassen Topfgriffe pattentieren. Und Coca-C**a z.B. hat die Markenrechte auf den weißbärtig roten Weihnachtsmann, er ist zwar so wie er ist deren Erfindung, aber den Weinachtsmann gabs auch schon deutlich früher!

Kurz gesagt: Es geht definitv kleinkarrierter, aber dort ist der Rummel nicht groß genug und es ist bei weitem nicht so teuer


----------



## Anchorage (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Es wäre gut wenn alle Hersteller sich gegen Apple wehren würden und sich vllt einfach mal zusammenschliesen und jede verdammte Form an jedem Handy,Fernseher und PC bzw. Laptop Patentieren lassen. Wenn der Apfel dan mal ne Idee "klauen" sollte wird verklagt bis nichts mehr von Apple übrig ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Und wer bringt dann die Produkte, die die anderen dann kopieren können?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Meines Wissen gab es vor dem Air kein NB das so dünn war, dann wäre das Patent gerecht.


 
äh und was hat das mit nem Patent zu tun?

Meiner Meinug nach sind :
Patente auf Grundfunktionen (z.B. das eine Maus Tasten hat) , technischen Vortschritt (z.B. die neue CPU hat mehr Mhz) 
oder gar normale Sachen (z.B. "umblättern" bei einem Touchpatt) zu vergeben ist eigendlich grenzdebil.


----------



## Tripplx (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Wenn man sich das Ultrabook von Asus mal so anschaut, dann weiß man warum Apple das macht. Dieses ist nämlich einfach mal ganz dreißt fast eine 1:1 Kopie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> äh und was hat das mit nem Patent zu tun?
> 
> Meiner Meinug nach sind :
> Patente auf Grundfunktionen (z.B. das eine Maus Tasten hat) , technischen Vortschritt (z.B. die neue CPU hat mehr Mhz)
> oder gar normale Sachen (z.B. "umblättern" bei einem Touchpatt) zu vergeben ist eigendlich grenzdebil.


Das Patent für das Umblättern hat Microsoft und Intel wollte sich den 486er patentieren lassen, aber das ging nicht, weil man keine Zahlen patentieren darf, deswegen dann auch der i486. 

Es werden für alle möglichen Sachen Patente beantragt, aber selbst wenn man es bekommt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man vor Gericht damit durch kommt.


----------



## lollyy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

joa is ma wieder typisch...  

Ich frage mich nur, was passiert nachdem apple seinen Tv rausgebracht hat.  was patentieren die da?  vllt. 4 runde ecken? die fernbedienung? den menüpunkt "settings" 
Könnte lustig werden das zu beobachten 

Mfg


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Mal sehen wann sie sich das Wort Apple patentieren lassen wollen... ich denke sie werden es sich nicht mehr lange gefallen lassen, dass ein Obst so heißt
Oder, dass sie Elektrizität aus der Steckdose benutzen. Das darf dann auch kein anderes Gerät mehr. Die waren da ja auch die ersten, die das benutzt haben Vielleicht auch, dass Notebooks aufgeklappt werden können, oder oder oder ....  Kackverein 


lollyy schrieb:


> joa is ma wieder typisch...
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, was passiert nachdem apple seinen Tv rausgebracht hat.  was patentieren die da?  vllt. 4 runde ecken? die fernbedienung? den menüpunkt "settings"
> Könnte lustig werden das zu beobachten
> ...


Ha genau das denk ich mir auch immer  Wir können ja froh sein, dass Jobs und Wozniak keine Autofirma oder Immobilienfirma aufgemacht haben  kein Auto dürfte 4 Räder haben und kein Haus Türen oder ein Dach


----------



## Phili_E (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Apple patentiert doch fast alles, was die liefern. Dachte fürs Air gäbe es schon lange ein Patent drauf..


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder hat Apple den Markt auf eine andere Ebene gehoben?
Eine Ebene, auf der künftig jeder Hersteller alles patentieren lassen muss, worüber er früher nicht einmal einen Gedanken dran verschwendet hätte.
Entweder man ist schnell genug und ausreichend flüssig, um Patente am Fließband einzuholen, oder man geht unter.


----------



## Adam West (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

US Patent ...


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Everything is possible: Wheel patented in Australia - 03 July 2001 - New Scientist

Mal eine kurze Frage in den Raum: Welche tendenzielle Entwicklung machen alle elektronischen Bauteile/Geräte?


----------



## Adam West (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Naja, zum Glück nur ein nationales Patentsystem dort unten


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder hat Apple den Markt auf eine andere Ebene gehoben?
> Eine Ebene, auf der künftig jeder Hersteller alles patentieren lassen muss, worüber er früher nicht einmal einen Gedanken dran verschwendet hätte.
> Entweder man ist schnell genug und ausreichend flüssig, um Patente am Fließband einzuholen, oder man geht unter.


Nö, Apple steht nur wegen den Klicks ständig in den News. Patentiert wurde schon immer und zwar alles Mögliche.


----------



## Adam West (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Apple steht nur wegen den Klicks ständig in den News. Patentiert wurde schon immer und zwar alles Mögliche.


 
Aber mal im Ernst, hat es in dem Business *schon immer* so eine "Extremheit" im Patentbereich gegeben? Ich glaube es fast nicht. Klar wird schon immer patientiert, aber gegenwärtig kommt es mir viel schlimmer vor, denn man patentiert sich schon Dinge, die schon an Wahnsinn grenzen. Als nächstes kommt das Patent für viereckige Maustasten...


----------



## minti (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Somit war Apple nur zweiter und Sony hat schon 2005 ein nur 1mm dickeres Notebook auf den Markt gebracht.


 
ich glaube du meinst 1cm


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Adam West schrieb:


> []. Als nächstes kommt das Patent für viereckige Maustasten...


 
Genius! Ich lasse mir jetzt viereckige Tasten patentieren. Ihr seit alle Verdammt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Adam West schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, hat es in dem Business *schon immer* so eine "Extremheit" im Patentbereich gegeben? Ich glaube es fast nicht. Klar wird schon immer patientiert, aber gegenwärtig kommt es mir viel schlimmer vor, denn man patentiert sich schon Dinge, die schon an Wahnsinn grenzen. Als nächstes kommt das Patent für viereckige Maustasten...


Apple braucht kein Patent auf viereckige Maustasten. 

Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass fast nur von Apple's Patenten berichtet wird?
Glaubst du, dass sich sonst niemand etwas patentieren lässt?

MS hat ein Patent drauf, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Seite umblättert und Seiten gibt es schon etwas länger, allerdings hat das nichts mit Apple zu tun, genauso wenig wie die fetten Lizenzgebühren, die MS von den Android Handyherstellern bekommt, also wird das nicht großartig breit getreten. Damit bekommt man ja nicht so viele Klicks.


----------



## Adam West (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ich weiß schon was du meinst, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon  Ich stimme dir da auch völlig zu, aber ich lese ja nicht nur Apple news 

Man müsste mal schauen, was vor 2008 so alles patentiert wurde. Oder wann kam das Iphone raus?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

2007. 

In einem Smartphone stecken Patente im 6stelligen Bereich und bei Notebooks wird das nicht viel anders aussehen, also wurde schon einiges patentiert.


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Bessere Idee!
Ich lasse den Patenttiervorgang patentieren und übernehme die Weltherrschaft!

Einigen wir uns darauf das Trivial-patente genauso Schwachsinn sind wie solche die erst später eingereicht werden und jene, auf Dinge, die es schon gab?


----------



## sebtb (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Das mit den Patenten passiert doch zu jederzeit mit jedem Verein. Bei Apple wirds halt nur an die Öffentlichkeit getragen


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> ... Damit bekommt man ja nicht so viele Klicks.


 
Wir sind hier aber bei den User-News. Ich denke die User interessieren sich nicht für die Klicks.
Vielleicht sind die Patente anderer Firmen einfach nicht so "spektakulär" wie die von Apple?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Manche haben halt einfach den Drang, auf neue Patente von Apple hinzuweisen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wer bringt dann die Produkte, die die anderen dann kopieren können?


Mhhh also wenn wir da mal ganz vorne anfangen, so müssen wir doch feststellen, das Apple durchaus viele ihrer so "innovativen" Designs selber kopiert hat, Stichwort Braun. Der iPod war da wohl die offensichtlichste und sogleich auch dreisteste Kopie. Also, wenn man da argumentativ im Glashaus sitzt, sollte man vielleicht den Ball etwas flacher halten. 

@Topic 
Analog zu dem völlig überzogenen Geschmacksmuster zeigt auch hier wieder das Patent nichsIinnovatives oder gar Individuelles. Es ist vielmehr zum wiederholten Male eine mehr als oberflächige Skizzierung einer "typischen" Form. Das so etwas überhaupt als Patent anerkannt wird ist der eigentliche Skandal, direkt nach der Dreistigkeit so etwas einzureichen. So wie viele hier schon festgestellt haben ist das aber im Land der unbegrenzten Schwachsinnspatente der übliche Alltag.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder hat Apple den Markt auf eine andere Ebene gehoben?
> Eine Ebene, auf der künftig jeder Hersteller alles patentieren lassen muss, worüber er früher nicht einmal einen Gedanken dran verschwendet hätte.
> Entweder man ist schnell genug und ausreichend flüssig, um Patente am Fließband einzuholen, oder man geht unter.


Völlig richtig und das Schlimme ist, dieses Spielchen können sich nur die Großen leisten. Kleinere Unternehmen leiden darunter.



Research schrieb:


> Bessere Idee!
> Ich lasse den Patenttiervorgang patentieren und übernehme die Weltherrschaft!


Und ich patentiere die Idee das Patentieren patentieren zu können. 


MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Es ist ein kleiner Unterschied, ob man etwas kopiert, das kaum jemand kennt, oder etwas, dass ständig in Werbung und Geschäften zu sehen ist. 
Ersteres bringt marketingtechnisch weniger als zweiteres. 

Fragwürdige Patente gab es schon immer, aber es interessiert halt nur, wenn es mit Apple zu tun hat, denn sonst taucht es nicht in den Medien auf und alles was dort nicht zu finden ist, passiert halt für manche nicht.


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist ein kleiner Unterschied, ob man etwas kopiert, das kaum jemand kennt, oder etwas, dass ständig in Werbung und Geschäften zu sehen ist.
> Ersteres bringt marketingtechnisch weniger als zweiteres.


 Der Kopiervorgang an sich wird in keinster Weise von der Popularität des kopierten Objekt beeinträchtigt. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Was man damit erreichen will aber schon.


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



DaStash schrieb:


> []
> 
> Und ich patentiere die Idee das Patentieren patentieren zu können.
> 
> ...


 
Und ich patentiere das Denken.

 Dawn to late: RTL, Bild... Thinking is outdated.

Wer ist mit auf der nächsten Anti-ACTA Demo? Da geht es auch um immer mehr ausartendes Urheberrecht.

.....

Sieht da jemand zufällig den Zusammenhang mit den Patentrecht?


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Was hat man daran bitte für Patentwürdig erachtet? 

Das sieht aus wie eine Tablet mit noch was Flachem oben drauf 

Überhaupt sieht das Ding für mich wie 0815 Ware aus, die man so oder so ähnlich schon gesehen hat. Wo ist da denn bitte ein "Designelement" gegeben, das ein Herausstellungsmerkmal ist?

Wie gesagt, das sieht wie ein Tablet aus, auf dem oben was drauf ist und fertig. Allein die geringe Anzahl an Geometrischen Objekten ist erschreckend. Dazu keinerlei Maße/Radien etc.

Also sorry, jetzt ist also ein Quader mit leichter Abrundung also patentiert 

Das ist doch echt ein leichter Scherz, zumal mir das Design durchaus bekannt vor kommt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Samsung 

Zudem die ganze Sache mit den flachen Designs. Die Technik hat es halt erst möglich gemacht, das man das optische Laufwerk weglässt, womit sich ganz neue Formmöglichkeiten für das Design ergeben haben.

Form follows function muss man ja immer einhalten. Für die Technik unmögliche Designs kann man eben nicht umsetzen, egal wie gut es aussieht. Schaut euch doch mal heute Autos an, die haben auch teils nur die Form wegen den Einparkhilfen. ohne die würde die Dinger doch keiner kaufen, weil in jedem Test stehen würde wie unübersichtlich die Dinger sind und man nicht gescheit einparken kann, weil man nichts sieht, mit Einparkhilfe muss man aber nichts sehen...

Das ist hier doch nicht anders. Weil sich die Technik weiterentwickelt hat (zu der Apple mal rein gar nichts beigetragen hat, die kaufen ja zu >>95% nur Teile ein), gibt es diese neuen Formen erst, da kann man aber nicht sagen, dass da das Design besonders innovativ und schützenswert ist. 

Ich seh an den ganzen Apple Patenten zu >90% nichts, was ich als schützenswert erachte.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



minti schrieb:


> ich glaube du meinst 1cm


 
nein, ist schob richtig, es war 1mm dicker als das macbook air


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass man ein Produktdesign in einer Stunde fertig bringt, oder?


 
Ich dachte es wäre, klar, dass das eine beabsichtige Übertreibung ist. 

Aber so, wie es in dem Patent zu finden ist, ist das allerhöchstens eine Designstudie ohne (oder kaum) auf technische Details zu achten. Von daher kann das nicht so lange gedauert haben.


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2012)

Bei den Patenten für Apple muss man halt immer bedenken, das Apple eine amerikanische Firma ist, die auf diese Art von amerikanischen Richtern gegen die ausländische Konkurrenz geschützt wird. Nennt sich Protektionismus, und Deutschland könnte davon auch mal ne ordentliche Schippe vertragen.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Fragwürdige Patente gab es schon immer, aber es interessiert halt nur, wenn es mit Apple zu tun hat, denn sonst taucht es nicht in den Medien auf und alles was dort nicht zu finden ist, passiert halt für manche nicht.


 
Ist halt die Kehrseite, wenn Apple sich selbst hypt und die Medien aufmerksam werden. 
Sie haben die Aufmerksamkeit der Öffentlichkeit bekommen und müssen halt damit leben, dass jede Kleinigkeit was sie machen bekannt wird.

Von daher werden sie auch viel eher für fragwürdige Handlungen von den Leuten verurteilt. Wenn hier eine allgemeine negative Stimmung gegen Apple herrscht, hat die PR-Abteilung dann wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Wenn hier eine allgemeine negative Stimmung gegen Apple herrscht, hat die PR-Abteilung dann wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht


 
Nicht nur die PR-Abteilung


----------



## Iceananas (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



nyso schrieb:


> Nicht nur die PR-Abteilung


 
Aber die ist dazu da um uns klarzumachen, dass Apple alles richtig macht und nur für die Gerechtigkeit kämpft


----------



## Spone (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

apple ist einfach nur noch dermaßen peinlich mit ihren ganzen patenten


----------



## NCphalon (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Wieso legt Anonymous net mal Siri oder iCloud oder sowas lahm?^^


----------



## myladoom (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Was der ganze Quatsch soll. Denn leute die ein Win Notebook haben wollen kaufen die sich doch so wieso kein Apple Gerät. Und das gleiche umgekehrt. Und genauso is das auch bei den Smartphones. Das ist meine Meinung da zu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Der Massenmarkt entscheidet aber auch nach Design und Preis und wenn andere Geräte mit sehr ähnlicher Optik billiger angeboten werden, liegen Patentklagen halt recht nahe. 

PS: Ja, ich weiß, dass es bauartbedingt ja unmöglich ist, etwas anders aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Fuzi0n (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



totovo schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast so, als würde sich Mercedes das Kabrio patentieren lassen und dann alle anderen Hersteller verklagen!


Stelle dir mal vor Samsung baut ein Auto, dass genauso wie ein Mercedes Modell aussieht. Da wird Mercedes natürlich klagen.
Und jetzt stelle dir mal vor, Samsung baut ein Tablet/Notebook, dass genauso wie ein Apple Produkt aussieht.... 

Übrigens: Ich bin kein Apple Fan, ich besitze kein Apple-Produkt und habe noch nie ein Apple-Produkt besessen.


----------



## ShadowXY (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ich denke, das wird nur den US-Markt betreffen und der wird seit Jahren sowieso immer unwichtiger..


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



ShadowXY schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wird nur den US-Markt betreffen und der wird seit Jahren sowieso immer unwichtiger..



Die Wachstumsmärkte liegen zwar aktuell mehr in Asien, aber ein Markt mit 250 Mio. potenziellen Kunden wird nie unwichtig sein.


----------



## blubb3435 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Würde mich interessieren, ob ein Patent in der Art auch in anderen Ländern durchgehen würde.


----------



## Iceananas (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*



blubb3435 schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, ob ein Patent in der Art auch in anderen Ländern durchgehen würde.


 
Wohl kaum. Beim Prozess in Holland wurde Apple auch ein paar Trivialpatente aberkannt...


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die nächste Runde im Patentkrieg? Apple erhält Patent auf Macbook Air*

Ich hab mal heute unser HP Touchpad aus der Schutzhülle raus geholt. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, woher mir die Form des Unterteils so bekannt vor kommt 

So allgemein wie die Form gewählt wurde, ist es einfach lächerlich....


----------

